# Viper Car Alarm Issues



## GreatGeak (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright so I have a Viper Model 4103XV that I'm installing on a Toyota Camry 05 LE 4 Cylinder.
Been through lots of problems so far (course I'm an amateur). My current problem being that one of the two power wires (on the viper itself), is drawing to much power and blowing its fuse.

Please I'm just troubleshooting through, and any ideas to help get the juices flowing (no matter how stupid), would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Constant 12 volts	WHITE/RED	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Ignition 12 volts	BLACK/RED	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Starter	BLACK/YELLOW AND BLACK	/WHITE AT IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS *
Dome Light	GREEN/RED (-)	6 PIN CONN IN DRIVER "A" PILLER **
Driver's Front Door Pin 
Pass Front Door Pin 
Driver's Rear Door Pin 
Pass Rear Door Pin 
Trunk Pin	GREEN (-)	PIN 2 OF 12 PIN CONN.IN DR. KICK
Parking Lamp	GREEN (+)	PIN 19 OF 20 PIN CONN.BOTTOM FUSE BOX
Lock	BLUE/YELLOW	12 PIN BLU CONN DRIVER KICK #201
Unlock	BLUE	20 PIN WHT CONN DRIVER KICK ***
* There Are Two BLACK/YELLOW Wires Please Check. ** Also Found At Key Cylinder *** First Pulse Unlocks Driver 2nd Pulse Unlocks The Rest. Unlock Detection Wire Is LT GREEN 
#201- See Negative Pulse Door Lock Circuit Diagram. 


Tach Signal BLACK/ORANGE GREY 22 PIN CONN RT OF STEER COLUMN 
Ignition #2	BLACK/YELLOW	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS * #239
Ignition #3 
Accessory	BLUE/RED	IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS
Accessory #2 
Accessory #3 
Starter #2 
Neutral Safety NON GROUNDING TYPE
Brake Light	GREEN/WHITE	20 PIN CONN,LOW LFT OF FUSE/JUNC BOX


#239- See Immobilizer Bypass Diagram (Some Vehicles Reported W/O) Omega Part:IB-PKT Not Compatible *There Are Two BLACK/YELLOW Wires One Tests Like A Starter Wire The Other Like A Ignition ,Please Check.


----------



## GreatGeak (Feb 23, 2012)

Fixed the problem, it was in the heater wire...it was drawing to much power...I disconnected it at the moment because it'll be an easy fix when I come back to it.

NOW I can't find the Tachometer wire. I've read diagrams that say under the driver side dash...well for one, that's pretty broad. If I know what the data link connector looked like, or where it was...life would definitely be easier...any help there?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

dont need it it the RS unit has a virtual tach


----------

